# Penn Slammer and Spinfisher SSg questions. Drag, retrieve, braid, etc.



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Slammer and SSg experts:
The Penn website does not have this info, like on the other's. What is the max drag pressure, line retrieve distance, and do work well with braid?

I'm looking at the:

260
360
460

420
430
440

Does anyone know these specs?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

While I do not know the exact amount of force that the drags provide, nor do I care, I do know that the US made Slammers are good stuff. The drag on the 360 is very smooth and has the power necessary to whip a 42" Redfish in a 56 minute battle with my wife (kinda inexperienced) on the reel, from a pier with 15# mono...The 260 has served me well in the 'yak, my biggest battle was from a 38" Bonnethead, in shallow water, who made several long hard runs, only to get defeated, with 14# Fireline.

Both reels work VERY well with braid.

The SSg's are junk, I wore one out in about 50 trips. Junk, I tell you....:--|


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Can you measure the diameter of the spools? 

It reads like there's only 1 drag washer under the spool, not a stack like the others?? 

Do you think that they are capable of 8-10 lbs of drag? Maybe not the 260, but the 360, or 460?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The 260's 1-3/4", 360's 2", drags appear the same. I got no clue how much "drag pull" they'll measure, or how many washers...All I can tell you is it's enough, they're smooth, and won't fade away after some hard runs.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Those slammers are nice reels, i got a couple of 560"s. I dont think you can tear em up, i sure tried. Nice smooth drag an zero reverse, i love em


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't know the specs, but I do know that the Slammers, because of the infinite anti-reverse work much better with braided lines.

I am a Penn loyalist and own:

1 old 430ss

Next gen:

2 4400ss
1 4500ss
2 7500ss

2 260 Slammers
3 360 Slammers
2 460 Slammers
2 560 Slammers

I don't have any of the new S models nor the newer Slammers made in China.

I know for a fact though, through trial and error, the Slammers work better with braid. 

I love the 260/360 Slammers for boat/flats tournament fishing where I'm casting constantly with artificials and boat live baiting in the mangroves.

The 4400's and the 4500 are my wading flats rods. The 430ss is strictly a flats seatrout rod. 

I use the heavier Slammers and SS models for the hard core bottom fishing/beach/pier/bridge/jetty jumping fishing.

Each reel and rod combo has it's specific application and I do a lot of fishing.

I wish I had more spec info to offer, but I don't.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

So, I'm guessing the mfg is using a full spool's circumference to determine line retrieve. the 260 would be 28in, and the 360 would be 32in.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

According to Penn:
260=25in
360=28in
460=27in
560=30in
760=38in

420=21in
430=26in
440=29in

Don't have the drag specs, but as already stated, they are sufficient. I also agree the slammer is a better reel and the new ones have the beefed up main shaft to allow the greater drag pressures.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, good detective work. Where did you find that info?

Do the SSg's and Slammers lay braid evenly on the spool?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I like them*

Ive got two 360 slammers and I must say that I have abused them. Ive caught black tips, big rays, then small rat reds. Im looking at getting two more 460's


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

rsieminski said:


> Wow, good detective work. Where did you find that info?
> 
> Do the SSg's and Slammers lay braid evenly on the spool?


Actually, from Penn's 2008 catalog. Yes, the line is layed evenly. One thing I neglected to mention is that the 460 has less line on retrieve than the 360 because the 460 has a lower gear ratio. 260&360 = 5:1 460&560 = 4.6:1 760 = 4.7:1 I think you can download the catalog from the website if you have Adobe Reader.


----------

